# Change The Skyline



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Toronto has Vancouveritis (bland glass condo plague) so it makes sense.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I would love it if someone could add any supertall to Saigon´s skyline.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

It would be a pleasure.


----------

